

Why is the trended customer funnel one of the best reports ever? - cllaudiu
https://blog.innertrends.com/trended-customer-funnel/344

======
cllaudiu
I first heard of this report via Eric Ries’s book Lean Startup and I remember
having a furious reaction to it: why didn’t I think of it before?!?

